# Fuel Pump is Bad Again



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Well I am about to start pulling the fuel pump off of my Brute tomorrow.:aargh4: I will be installing pump #3 and it is starting to get a little frustrating. So far I am averaging 1 fuel pump per year lol.:nutkick: I am not sure what is causing the probem but once I pull the fuel tank tomorrow I am going to clean the tank out really good and check my vent line to make sure it is not cracked or anything letting a little trash into the tank. So far the best price I have found for a fuel pump is BikeBandit for $502.95 if anybody has found a cheaper alternative please let me know.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

well that stinks are you finding alot of ship in the tank would be my guess


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I will know what's in there in the morning


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Check eBay. There is one on there for $470, plus someone is selling a used gas tank with fuel pump for $45. Might be worth checking out.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I already checked ebay...The only one I found was $495 + $15 shipping...Thanks for the heads up though


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

If you're looking to go new on the pump Cheap Cycle Parts has the pump alone for $482.59.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

jctgumby said:


> I already checked ebay...The only one I found was $495 + $15 shipping...Thanks for the heads up though


This is the one I was talking about:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Kawa...orsQ5fATVQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories#ht_1722wt_722


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

DLB said:


> This is the one I was talking about:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Kawa...orsQ5fATVQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories#ht_1722wt_722


 
Wow thank you...I haven't seen that one...Thanks again


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

jctgumby said:


> Wow thank you...I haven't seen that one...Thanks again


No problem. Price is still ridiculous though. Seems like they go bad quite often on these Brutes...just wonder how many have had to replace one so far. Enough for a recall? My dad just replaced the fuel pump on his RZR for under a $100. Bought one that was for a car, but cross-referenced for a RZR.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I wish there was one that I could cross reference for the Brute but I haven't been able to find one so far


----------



## arky man (Apr 6, 2011)

why couldn't you do the fuel pump mod like they do for the crossover? I mean i think oreilys has a universal one that should work for fuel injection


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

I can't remember which thread it was but somebody in here went to advanced autoparts and crossed it to a Mittsubishie (spelling) pump from a car. Said it was about $60 if I remember right and all you have to do is take the pump out of the module and replace just the pump. I'm guessing the one that comes from Kawi is the whole module. And dang for that price it should be the whole tank and pump!!!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I pulled the tank and fuel pump today. Once I pulled the pump I disassembled it and cleaned the the sock filter really good (it was pretty nasty, lots of crap in my tank). I also removed the pump from the assembly and tested it, it runs great. I reassembled everything, dropped the pump into a coffee can full of gas and ran a couple of jumper wires to my truck battery and it is pumping gas like a champ. I do not know if it is going to build up the pressure needed to run properly but I do know that it will pump gas. I am going to put it back in the fuel tank in the morning and give her a chance to fire up (fingers crossed). One thing I do not know, if anybody can answer it for me, is there an inline filter anywhere in the fuel system that I am not finding or is the sock filter on the pump the only filter on the EFI Brute?


----------



## Tire (May 4, 2011)

If your in tank filter was that nasty your killing those poor fuel pumps.
Not sure where or if there is a inline pressure check valve on the Kawi but there should be something that says how much PSI it needs to be @. I dont see why any external tank pumps that are 12v would not work.
I used a 88? ford f150 external pump to do a 4.3 CPI swap and it ran 65 PSI... and cost $40 and mounted on the frame rail.. 
$500 for any fuel pump is stupid.. unless its going on a Jet or something.:34:


----------



## wrekd (Apr 1, 2011)

My buddy just had this problem on his 09 Brute. We cleaned it 2 times, new strainer, cleaned tank and it would still act up. Finally we just pulled the little secondary screen right out of it (the one above the regulator/pump, whichever one, cant remember) Been riding it 3 wks so far with no problems. That little screen was just restricting too much flow with no real way to clean it out and kept causing the pump to overheat. Give it a shot.


----------



## djmjt (Jun 19, 2010)

Boy, that sucks! I went through this with my brute about 2 months ago. The Mitsubishi thing is just that little sock filter in the bottom of the pump. Not the whole pump or even the pump motor. I am also told there is a second filter or screen near the top of the pump but I guess you can't get to it without breaking the plastic apart. **** Mitsubishi that makes them makes them so you can't clean them without buying the whole **** pump. Jerks if you ask me!!!!! 

I tried cleaning it twice, put it back in and ran like a raped ape for about 5 minutes then went back to backfiring and puking at anything over half throttle. I hate to tell you this but ALL the posts I've read anywhere said that everyone that has cleaned them and even changed the sock filter would all eventually(I mean after a couple days or weeks)would have to buy a whole new pump. It just seems that once they act up, they weaken the pump motor and they will NEVER be right after that. I had mine checked by the dealer and low and behold, he said putting it on the pressure tester, it would have proper pressure(about 45 lbs I think)and after so many seconds, it would drop to around 3 lbs of pressure. It's a bullshit thing if you ask me! Kawi knows for sure these pumps screw up easy and price them way up to make a killing! One thing you MUST do, you have to clean that tank super clean!!! Then, Go here http://www.profill-australia.com/store.html and buy the one for our brute. I am now a freak about filtering the fuel that goes in her as to not even have a chance to get ANYTHING in that tank! That's what kills your pump!

I truly wonder how much they pay for them from Mitsubishi to make them? I bet not much!:greddy2:


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

High pressure fuel pumps are very bad sucker's, meaning they don't suck fuel up very efficiently. So any restriction or contamination just does them in. So here is my question: How in the world are so many folks having this much trouble with cack in the fuel tanks? It has to coming from some place! If i had to guess it's the vent assy. with the in-line filter on it. Do you guys extend that line up to the pod, or just leave it alone? To solve your problems fix how the stuffs getting in the tank. Make **** sure you have your vent with filter up high on the ATV. And by all means get that tank clean before you put a new one in there. Also check with an auto parts store for fuel pumps used in Mitsubishi cars, I'd bet that they are using one that is already produced in thier car line. Think about why would Mitsubishi make a special pump just for Brute's?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

There was a post on HL about using a pump ouÞ of a chevy truck I think I remember seeing that it was suppose to be 45psi but not positive. If you haven't already bought a pump let me know and ill check on a price for you. Should be cheaper than all those listed above but not sure on exactly what the price is tho.


----------



## djmjt (Jun 19, 2010)

Yeah I saw one too somewhere about using a Corvette pump but it looked like a pain in the butt and needed a lot of modding to get it to work. I was going to try it but just seemed to me that these pumps have to be a certain setup to work on these machines. Me being me, I wouldn't be able to trust anything like that to hold up right and especially on a long ride. Could be wrong though of course! Lol.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Just looked it up $490 shipped guaranteed to be new. When I get around a computer ill check the link for $470 to see if we can price match them.


----------



## djmjt (Jun 19, 2010)

Good points wyo. Yes, I did on mine relocate the fuel vent line to the pod. Very very easy to do! I will tell you that mine started acting up after my son dumped fuel in the tank that we thought was clean. After further inspection of the can, tons of crap on the bottom. That's why I can't stress enough how important it is to filter the gas you dump in your tank! Even gas straight out of the gas station nozzle will have particles in it. Those pumps, over time, will clog up from all the crap in your gas can and from the station that you might think is not in there. I filter gas that goes into all of our quads now. Important at least for FI machines. Carbs can be cleaned but would be helpful to filter those too. I had a Prarie 360 that I never filtered out of the can and never had an issue but I think these FI's are a different story. They should all have those pro sock filters on them IMO.

You couldn't have said it better for him to clean that gas tank super clean!!! Then you know you have a new pump, clean tank and filter it from there on and hopefully never have any issues again!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I got everything clean, including the tank and put it all back together and she is running great. I don't know if it will keep running great after reading the earlier post but I am going to try it before I start looking at buying a new pump. As far as the trash in my tank, I ended up with dirty gas dumped into mine which is what got the first pump. This time I honestly don't think the Kawasaki Dealer cleaned the tank out when they changed that pump. I think they just pulled out the old pump and put in a new one.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

There's an old saying about that...if you want a job done right, do it yourself. Those dealer mechanics couldn't care less about our machines. If you break down again, you just have to give them more money. I just bought a mr. funnel filter, and after reading all these posts, i'll use it everytime from now on.


----------



## wrekd (Apr 1, 2011)

jctgumby said:


> I got everything clean, including the tank and put it all back together and she is running great. I don't know if it will keep running great after reading the earlier post but I am going to try it before I start looking at buying a new pump. As far as the trash in my tank, I ended up with dirty gas dumped into mine which is what got the first pump. This time I honestly don't think the Kawasaki Dealer cleaned the tank out when they changed that pump. I think they just pulled out the old pump and put in a new one.



I can't remember if my buddy was able to pull that second screen out or if he just stabbed at it until it was gone but its working great so far. If it starts acting up again give it a shot. If it works its better then buying a new fuel pump.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Yes besides a high pressure pump being a bad pick-up pump, they tend to have extremely tight tolerance in the working part of the pump. So any contamination will get after the inside surfaces. So by all means filter your fuel going in the tank if you can! If mine ever goes out I'm going to do alot of modification to the filter set up they have. I want a large capacity filter with real fine filtration! I'm only gonna play that game once! I hope, lol

Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Well I rode it hard today...No mud, but long periods of time without shutting down...And several WOT runs...SO far all is well, only died once but it started right back up...I think I might have dodged a bullet on this one


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

jctgumby said:


> Well I rode it hard today...No mud, but long periods of time without shutting down...And several WOT runs...SO far all is well, only died once but it started right back up...I think I might have dodged a bullet on this one


 
Cooooooooooolll!!!


----------



## jason20272 (Jan 16, 2010)

*same symptoms*

im having some of the same issues. starts cutting out after just a few minutes then in no time i can barely keep it running. turn the ignition off and on and i can buy a few more minutes to get it in the shop. went through and cleaned everything up real good in the tank and filter. got it all back together but no difference. one thing though. i didnt have an fi light when i tore it down but when i got it back together it was there before i even test rode it. this is a 2010 750 with not even 100 miles :thinking:


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

jason20272 said:


> im having some of the same issues. starts cutting out after just a few minutes then in no time i can barely keep it running. turn the ignition off and on and i can buy a few more minutes to get it in the shop. went through and cleaned everything up real good in the tank and filter. got it all back together but no difference. one thing though. i didnt have an fi light when i tore it down but when i got it back together it was there before i even test rode it. this is a 2010 750 with not even 100 miles :thinking:


What do you mean you have a FI light? is it flashing a code out?


----------



## jason20272 (Jan 16, 2010)

ive read in my book that it is a fuel injection light. and it is a consistent flash.


----------



## jason20272 (Jan 16, 2010)

ok. i got the fi light to get flashing and the performance improved slightly by cleaning the fuel system and changing plugs but its still falling on its face after just a few minutes of riding. any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

I'm not sure on the 10 models but on my 08 the FI light comes on when I start it up then off. If that FI light is coming on and flashing it's more than likely set a code in the ECU. Read your manual and see how you get the codes.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Can you not pull the pump outta the canister? That is what we do on the KQ"s and Can-ams are the same from what I'm told. A new OEM pump comes with the canister...for like $380. The KQ's owners on Nyroc found out that the Airtex E8229 is the same pump. $25-$35 on Ebay. 

If you can take some good pics of yours...I think its the same as the KQ 750's. If you can pull the pump itself out I would atleast try it for $25. I have had one i mine for 1.5 years. The same pump fits Can-Ams from what I read on another forum. The Ebay link I look at looks like you can take it out. Re-use the same canister.

The pump is this is Pic is the same pump as mine. If you can take the pumps itself out...please take some pics for me. Its worth $25 to try it. If you take pics I will let you know if its the same.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=200620336791


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

I'll bet your right bootlegger! And what the heck it's worth a shot anyway


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

wyo58 said:


> I'll bet your right bootlegger! And what the heck it's worth a shot anyway



Exaclty! If I can pic a good picture of the pump I can tell for sure and for $25....crap yeah I'd try it...lol.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

DLB said:


> This is the one I was talking about:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Kawa...orsQ5fATVQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories#ht_1722wt_722



There is a sticky at top of the Mud Pit Forum that says OEM parts. Pro Caliber has them for $423 shipped. Thats about $50 cheaper than Ebay if your needing one.


----------

